# Urgent! Bn down!



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

She was fine earlier today, sucking on the glass.
This afternoon she did not move from this certain spot on the glass.
Now she is upside down on the gravel sucking nothing.

What should I do?!
She was showing no signs of sickness and ate whatever I gave her!
Help?!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok now she is right side up, but will not touch the food i put in.
It looks as if she has a big lump by one of her fins.
And im pretty sure there are hair like things on her - all over her.
Does she have parasites?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ok now she is right side up, but will not touch the food i put in.
> It looks as if she has a big lump by one of her fins.
> And im pretty sure there are hair like things on her - all over her.
> Does she have parasites?


3P:

My BN's are some of the hardiest fish which I have in my tank.

You been maintaining that tank appropriately?

If not maybe like a 90% WC will save the fish along with the addition of MelaFix.

As you can tell from the tenor of this post I believe that you have significant concentrations of ammonia, nitrites or other deleterious compounds in your tank and that your BN is experiencing significant stress.

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ill check the water levels but all my other fish are fine.
My only reasoning on this is the fact that I know BN sometimes eat dead fish.
I have lost two of my old ones and i cannot find them for the life of me!

Could this have led to the problem?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ill check the water levels but all my other fish are fine.


Just curious as tho what "all my other fish" are?

Please report the concentrations.




<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> My only reasoning on this is the fact that I know BN sometimes eat dead fish.
> I have lost two of my old ones and i cannot find them for the life of me!
> 
> Could this have led to the problem?


Possible but not probable.

I am still thinking that is a maintenance/water quality issue.

TR


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fish List:
BN - lost her, died this afternoon all white except for fins
1 pearl gourami
5 gold barbs, soon to be 11
5 panda corys
5 danios

I checked my water levels and everything is 0.
The only thing that is a little on the high side was my ph. But that is from my driftwood.
I don't believe that having my ph a little high (7.4) would have killed my BN so fast.

Just some extra info - I do a 25% water change weekly.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello,

Would it be possible for you to post the levels individually?

I believe it is more normal for driftwood to lower ph levels? 

WFF


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol whoops, yes you are right. driftwood does lower ph. wow, sorry about that.

Okay here goes.
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate: 0
Ammonia: 0
ph: 7.4


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I still have no clue what caused my pleco's death.
It was so sudden.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You said that she had little hairs all over her?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That the only way I can describe it. That's what I saw when I turned on the light. They were barely visible but I could see them moving from the water flow. I'm not too great with identifying diseases or sicknesses.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

How long has this tank been up?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

since october.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

odd that you don't have nitrates!
How big is the tank? do you vaccum the gravel?
White hairs sounds a bit like a fungus.


----------

